# TiVo HD on Raid Using eSata



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

It is possible to reconnect the Sata cables inside the TiVo HD so the eSata port becomes the primary one, thus an external drive could be used alone.

I am looking for suggestions and evaluations of eSata RAID devices to use for well protected content.

Details about ease of replacing drives, expansion, cost, included drives, RAID levels, quality, etc. would be appreciated.

Thank you.

Example:

http://www.buffalotech.com/files/products/DriveStation-Quattro_DS.pdf


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Is this what you want?
http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/stores/1/drobo.cfm
good luck :up:


----------



## flatcurve (Sep 27, 2007)

For right now, the drobo is a USB 2.0 device. No word yet on whether the next version will include eSATA.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

I have been pursuing this subject in another thread in the S3 forum, but I see there are some different posters here in the Upgrade Center.

My latest post, I found some things that looked like they have potential at a reasonable price.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showpost.php?p=5692213&postcount=55

Any advice?

BTW: The Buffalo Drivestation Quattro mentioned in the OP does not appear to work.


----------

